# Benefits of Yoga?



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

I heard yoga is a pretty good stress buster, and I'm all for it 

has anyone ever had experience with yoga?

Can you really lose weight from it?

Newb here, thanks!


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I've been doing yoga for a year. It helps with lots of things like balance, focus, flexibility, concentration and you learn to relax, be in the present moment and how to breathe when in difficult circumstances. I haven't found anything (except some drugs) more relaxing than yoga. I started doing yoga to deal with school stress and it helped much better than I thought. I think everyone could benefit from yoga, especially people with anxiety.



> Can you really lose weight from it?


Yes but the amount of weight loss depends on the style of yoga.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I would love to learn yoga, improved flexibility and balance might help me be less of a klutz.


----------



## Neil Advani (Nov 15, 2012)

Yoga makes the body more flexible and helps to relax even in the midst of a stress stricken environment.The gentle stretching releases muscle tension and increases flexibility. Maintaining many of the asanas encourages strength and endurance.

http://theyogakids.com/practice-yoga-with-your-child/


----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

I have only tried the HOT or "Bikram" yoga and it's very powerful. 90 minutes of heat and sweating but you will feel amazing afterwards. Definitely the best form of exercise I came across. Tramps over cardio and all that stuff


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

i love yoga but am pretty bad with doing it consistently. when i do though, it's amazing. I have a tendency to hold my breathe so it reminds me to chill out, breath and helps shuts down my mind for a bit...with running and swimming my mind's still on and chatters...

It helps tone and maintain the body but I don't see it doing much for drastic weight loss.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Relaxes the bowels =)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yoga pants


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Mindfulness meditation reduces anxiety and depression by decreasing ruminative thinking. It also increases focus, cognitive flexibility, working memory and lowers emotional reactivity.


----------



## loveymiller (Oct 18, 2012)

Yoga maintain our body and make it healthy. yoga provide our body a refreshing energy and new power.


----------



## Jan Bunker (Nov 18, 2012)

*Benefits of Yoga to combat anxiety*

Yes I find yoga breathing techniques very helpful in combating anxiety, especially at night time when I go to bed or if I wake up too early and want to go back to sleep. If I do deep breathing and consciously say the word "IN" to myself on the in-breath and "OUT" to myself on the out-breath it helps a lot because if you REALLY concentrate on those words you block out other thoughts. Hope this helps. Cheers Jan


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi, 

I've been doing all kinds of yoga for many years and it is true that it reduces anxiety and helps you deal with everyday stress and use breathing techniques through them. My favourite type of yoga is bikram, because it's very structured and intense. Oh and it's done in a 41 degree humidity room. I feel and am purified after those classes.

anyway YOGA IS AWESOME


----------



## neilhans (Nov 29, 2012)

Yoga is a good meditation for relax our mind and here are some health benefits of yoga like Stress relief ,Inner Peace, Calm and Authentic Happiness, Increased Strength, Physical Conditioning and a Beautiful Posture, Weight Loss and Weight Management , Increased Overall Energy , Improved Sleep. Along with all of these there are many benefits of yoga which are like tonic for our mind and body.

--------------------------------------
work out world reviews


----------



## JaneReedy (Dec 12, 2012)

you can really be benifitted from yoga if you do it properly on a regular basis. And it is equally important to learn the correct form of exercises before starting yourselves.

Herbsonline


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Yoga probably has more benefits than any other form of exercise it relaxes your mind, releases built up tension in your muscles, improves muscle tone, makes the heart stronger, improves concentration and more. It won't do much to help you lose weight just look at some of the yoga gurus out there they're usually fat old indians!
You might lose a bit of fat, but if you're serious about that i'd recommend doing some cardio along with the yoga.


----------



## lusie (Dec 19, 2012)

I just want to say that yoga has no side effects, and you must do regular yoga for stay healthy and happy. It is the only safe, effective, free way to live healthy life.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yoga is a great exercise for anxiety. You have to be completely focused on the poses as you're doing them- therefore your mind isn't free to ruminate and worry about other things in the past or in the future. You learn to be in the present moment. Yoga also makes you feel stronger, mentally and physically. Since so much emphasis is on proper breathing, it is a great form of stress relief.


----------



## MorganReidy (Feb 3, 2013)

strength and flexibility - awesome! You cannot go wrong incorporating yoga into your routine. If possible attend some classes with a well regarded teacher. Form and directing your attention to form while performing the yoga poses is everything.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I do yoga videos on youtube and I can't believe how much good it does to me. I spend all my days in front of the computer and my body is stiff as hell until I do yoga


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

flamingwind said:


> I do yoga videos on youtube and I can't believe how much good it does to me. *I spend all my days in front of the computer and my body is stiff as hell until I do yoga*


My posture sitting in from of the PC is awful and each night I stretch before I go to sleep and can feel how stiff my back is. I heard lots of good things about Yoga so I may try it on my own first and then see if I have the confidence to join a class maybe.


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

yep yoga is cool


----------

